# F250 5.4l Good Choice Or Bad ?



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I am looking at a used 2001 Ford F250 superduty 4 door crew cab long bed 4x4 with a 5.4L auto trans.
I am towing a 26rs. I this a good truck moter combo for towing a 26. I live in IL. and it is pretty flat. 
I would like to here any good or bad from people towing with the 5.4L superduty. Or any other thoughts.

Thanks for the help....Angelo


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Angelo,

My truck is rated to tow 9900 lbs, but it struggles with 6000. I have 120,000 miles on it now. It does leak some oil and it screams at 4500 rpm climbing hills maintaining 55-60 mph. I get 8 mpg while towing and 13 not towing.

I'm keeping it because it's paid for and new trucks cost way too much.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Likely a good choice, but can't say I have any experience w/ 5.4L engine. Check the rear but it is probably 3.73 which should be fine. Crew cab long bed ehhh, Won't be a dream to park but sounds like a nice truck.

Way to go!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the 5.4 motor in the 2003 F-150 version should be the same motor you are looking at before 2004 when they changed it.

I tow the 28BHS and have many times of not enough power. Honestly, I am looking to upgrade. I get down the road but our hills can be a killer, foot to the floor on some.

If it is a real good deal then well...

The 250 will get you stiffer suspension and larger brakes etc, so that would be good, however the horsepower will get you there but there may be times it won't be pretty.

good luck


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

You can do it but you will be working the truck pretty hard and there won't be much power left over to climb any grades or get up to speed entering the highway







. Depending on the size of your family you can easily load the camper toward it's 7,000 lbs max weight. Then you must consider the weight of each passenger, full fuel, and all the other stuff people like to bring in the truck or throw in the bed. After all said and done you can sart approaching 8,000







.

If you do not plan to travel far you can do it - you might not like it or enjoy it - but you can do it.

If you plan to travel any considerable distance get the diesel - plus you'll love driving it. Go for a test ride at the dealer - you'll see







.

P.S. That's a great model Outback by the way!


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I would like to say thanks for the info it will help. the truck looks very clean and has 50,000 miles
and they want $17,500 . I will give it some thought. I am not sure about the price? thanks again....Angelo


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Angelo

While a 3/4 ton is a good choice for towing your trailer, I dont think you will like that motor. I just today had to switch to Chevy from a PSD because I couldnt afford another diesel, and Ford just didnt offer very good choices in a gas motor. That price seems high. You could easily get into a PSD for that price used.

Good Luck!

Bill


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I have a 2002 5.4L with 3.55gears and do OK pulling 25rs-s (similar really to 26rs), I am guessing the 3/4 ton will have better gearing than mine but may weigh a little more, maybe will be a wash regarding power. That said, if you are really wanting Ford 3/4 ton gas rig, I recommend you hold out for a v10 so you round out the package better or go diesel. I don't follow truck prices much lately, but this doesn't smack me on the head as a steal at $17.5k with 50K miles. If I was buying new today or even trading in, I would seriously be considering diesel (that is if you are serious about staying an outbacker for several years)

Danny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like others have already said the suspenion is fine but you are gonna wish you had more motor under the hood

Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I will chime in with the rest in saying you will want more power. I have had an Expedition with the 5.4L, a Chevy Silverado with a V-8 and a Chevy Silverado 2500. Using these vehicles I have towed a Kodiak Scamper HTT, Springdale 29BHS and for a short while my 31RQS. I currently tow with a 6.8L V-10 and it is a world of difference (except the 2500 which is comparable). I had the "flatter land" train of thought too. After a short stint of towing the 31RQS with the Expi, Chevy 1500 then 2500 I decided on looking for something with a little more power. My F-250 fell into my lap, was a super deal and matches my rig. It was a deal I couldn't turn up. You will be happier with a V-10 or Deisel. Less wear and tear easier, more steady and sound tow. A much more enjoyable trip.

Helpful hints for hopeful heroes!

Eric


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Good truck for towing , engine is too small ! You will have lack of power issues on any kind of incline , should tow fine on the flats . Either get a bigger gas motor or better yet , a DIESEL .


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I would have to agree with most of you. Grat truck but you a drastically limited with the 5.4L. What do you really gain from the F150 at that point?? You know what I mean?

I've got a '04 F250 PSD if you're interested.

Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------

